# Night shift fatties



## ab canuck (Jun 27, 2017)

Well I have been doing lots on the pellet pooper last few weeks but it always ended up with 1 crew not getting any. So did up a couple fatties for them keep it fair for all lol . Stuffed with poblanos homade pepperoni, bacon cheddar smokies and more cheese..













20170626_152136.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Jun 27, 2017


















20170626_154113.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Jun 27, 2017






I guess it turned out good enough that they picked up 15# brisket to do for Saturday.... woo hoo going to be a good Saturday at work....:sausage::sausage:


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 27, 2017)

DANG those look GREAT!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Makes working on a Saturday worth it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes Sir!

Those look fantastic!

Nicely done!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 28, 2017)

That's a great fatty Charlie.  You just can't go wrong with a fatty--everybody loves them.  I don't figure there were any leftovers huh?

If the crew is picking up a brisket for you to smoke for them, they definitely love what you're doing!!  If they're local and show up with a good brisket, pls ask them where they got it.

POINT

Gary


----------



## b-one (Jun 28, 2017)

Looks tasty,so nice of you to share!


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 29, 2017)

Thx, guys, The boys sure enjoyed it. Hoping for some decent weather this weekend, trimming up the brisket and rubbing tomorrow...


----------

